# الخلايا الشمسية طور معلوماتك عنها



## بشير الهيتي (3 أبريل 2009)

الفولتية الضوئية (Photovoltaics PV) التي تعرف بالخلاياالشمسية أوالخلايا الفولتضوئية photovoltaic cells , هي عبارة عن محولات تقوم بتحويل ضوء الشمس المباشر إلي كهرباء ، وهي نبائظ شبه موصلة وحساسة ضوئياً ومحاطة بغلاف أمامي وخلفي موصل للكهرباء .

* أستخدام الطاقة الشمسية :
استفاد الإنسان منذ القدم من طاقة الإشعاع الشمسي مباشرة في تطبيقات عديدة كتجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية وتدفئة المنازل كما استخدمها في مجالات أخرى وردت في كتب العلوم التاريخية فقد أحرق أرخميدس الأسطول الحربي الرماني في حرب عام 212 ق م عن طريق تركيز الإشعاع الشمسي على سفن الأعداء بواسطة المئات من الدروع المعدنية . وفي العصر البابلي كانت نساء الكهنة يستعملن آية ذهبية مصقولة كا لماريا لتركيز الإشعاع الشمسي للحصول على النار . كما قام علماء أمثال تشرنهوس وسويز ولافوازييه وموتشوت وأريكسون وهاردنج وغيرهم باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في صهر المواد وطهي الطعام وتوليد بخار الماء وتقطير الماء وتسخين الهواء . كما أنشئت في مطلع القرن الميلادي الحالي أول محطة عالمية للري بوساطة الطاقة الشمسية كانت تعمل لمدة خمس ساعات في اليوم وذلك في المعادي قرب القاهرة . لقد حاول الإنسان منذ فترة بعيدة الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية واستغلالها ولكن بقدر قليل ومحدود ومع التطور الكبير في التقنية والتقدم العلمي الذي وصل إليه الإنسان فتحت آفاقا علمية جديدة في ميدان استغلال الطاقة الشمسية . 

* تحويل الطاقة الشمسية :
يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وطاقة حرارية من خلال آليتي التحويل الكهروضوئية والتحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية ، ويقصد بالتحويل الكهروضوئية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي أو الضوئي مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية بوساطة الخلايا الشمسية ( الكهروضوئية ) ، وكما هو معلوم هناك بعض المواد التي تقوم بعملية التحويل الكهروضوئية تدعى اشتباه الموصلات كالسيليكون والجرمانيوم وغيرها .

يعود اكتشاف الأثر الكهروضوئية إلى القرن الماضي الميلادي عندما قام العالم بكيرل (Becquerel ) في عام 1839 م بدرسه تأثير الضوء على بعض المعادن والمحاليل وخصائص التيار الكهربائي الناتج عنها . كما أدخل العالمان أدم و سميث ( Adams & Smith ) مفهوم الناقلية الكهربائية الضوئية لأول مرة عام 1877م وتم تركيب أول خلية شمسية من مادة السيلينيوم ( Se) من قبل العالم فريتز (Fritts) عام 1883م حيث توقع لها أن تساهم في إنتاج الكهرباء مستقبلاً ، من جهة أخرى فقد ساعد تطوير نظريات ميكانيكا الكم ( Quantum Mechanics) على تفسير الكثير من الظواهر الفيزيائية وخاصة المرتبطة بالكهرباء الضوئية في فترة الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات من القرن الحالي ، وذلك عند ماتم تفسير ظاهرة الحساسية الضوئية المواد السيليكون وأكسيد النحاس وكبريت الرصاص وكبريت الثاليوم ، وقد سجل عالم 1941م تصنيع أول خلية شمسية سيليكونية بكفاءة لا تتجاوز (1%) ، ثم لحق ذلك إنجاز مختبرات بل الأمريكية ( Bell Lab ) في تصنيع البطارية الشمسية ( Solar Battery ) في منتصف الخمسينيات بكفاءة بلغت (6% ) استخدمت آنذاك في التطبيقات الفائية . كما تم في نفس الفترة تركيب أول خلية شمسية من مواد كبريت الكاديوم وكبريت النحاس أطلق عليها فيما بعد الخلايا الشمسية ذات الأفلام الرقيقة ( Thin –Film Solar) . بعد تلك الفترة ازداد تسارع بحوث التطوير في العلوم الفيزيائية والهندسة لاشتباه الموصلات ( Semiconductors) وخاصة ما يرتبط بدراسة التبادلات الكهربائية الضوئية مما ساعد على تطور الخلايا الكهروضوئية وتقنياتها باتجاه تحسين كفاءتها وخفض تكلفتها . وقد أدى ذلك إلى ازدياد مستوى إنتاج الخلايا الكهروضوئية بقدرات تتراوح بين الميلي وات إلى الكيلوات . أما الفترة الهامة للخلايا الكهروضوئية فقد حدثت في عقدي السبعينيات والثمانينات وخاصة بعد تطور علوم التركيب المجهرية الدقيقة لأشباه المواصلات وقد اعتبرت الخلايا الكهروضوئية حينئذ بأنها إحدى الطرق العلمية الطموحة لتوليد الكهرباء في المصادر المتجددة للطاقة . وقد ساعد ازدياد الطلب على استخدام مجمعات الخلايا الكهروضوئية حيث انخفضت نسبياً تكلفة إنتاجها بصورة معقولة ووصل إنتاجها إلى عشرات الميجاوات .

وقد تم تصنيع نماذج كثيرة من الخلايا الشمسية تستطيع إنتاج الكهرباء بصورة علمية وتتميز الخلايا الشمسية بأنها لا تشمل أجزاء أو قطع متحركة ، وهي لا تستهلك وقوداً ولا تلوث الجو وحياتها طويلة ولا تتطلب إلا القليل من الصيانة . ويتحقق أفضل استخدام لهذه التقنية تحت تطبيقات وحدة الإشعاع الشمسي ( وحدة شمسية ) أي بدون مركزات أو عدسات ضوئية ولذا يمكن تثبيتها على أسطح المباني ليستفاد منه في إنتاج الكهرباء وتقدر عادة كفاءتها بحوالي 20% أما الباقي فيمكن الاستفادة منه في توفير الحرارة للتدفئة وتسخين المياه . كما تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية في تشغيل نظام الاتصالات المختلفة وفي إنارة الطرق والمنشآت وفي ضخ المياه وغيرها . 

لــقد تم إنــماء تقنيات كثيرة لإنـتــاج الخلايـا الشمسيـــة عبر عــــمــليات متسلسلة من المعالجات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والكهربــائيـــة عـــلى شكــل متكاثف ذاتي الآليــــة أو عالي الآلية ، كمـــا تـم إنماء مــــواد مختلفـــة من أشبــاه الموصلات لتصنيع الخلايـــا الشمسية على هيئة عناصر كعنصر السيليكون أو على هيئة مركبات كمركب الجاليوم زرنيخ وكربيد الكادميوم وفوسفيد الأنديوم وكبريتيد النحاس وغيرها من المواد الواعدة لصناعة الفولتضوئيات . 




* ميكانيكية تيار الخلايا الشمسية : 
الخلية الشمسية للتطبيقات الأرضية هي رقاقة رفيعة من السيليكون مشابة بمقادير صغيرة من الشوائب لإعطاء جانب واحد شحنة موجبة والجانب الآخر شحنة سالبة مكونة ثنائياً ذا مساحة كبيرة . 
تولد الخلايا الشمسية قدرة كهربائية عندما تتعرض لضوء الشمس حيث الضوئيات ( الفوتونات ) والتي يحمل كل منها كماً طاقوياً محدداً يكسب الإلكترونات الحرة طاقة تجعلها تهتز حرارياً وتكسر الرابط الذري بالشبكة بالمادة الشبه موصلة ويتم تحرير الشحنات وإنتاج أزواج من الإلكترون في الفراغ . تنطلق بعد ذلك حاملات الشحنة هذه متجهة نحو وصلة الثنائي متنقلة بين نطاقي التوصيل والتكافؤ عبر الفجوة الطاقوية وتتجمع عند السطح الأمامي والخلفي للخلية محدثة سريان تيار كهربي مستمر عند توصيل الخلية بمحمل كهربي وتبلغ القدرة الكهربية المنتجة للخلية الشمسية عادة واحد وات. 

* أنواع الخلايا الشمسية :
تم تصنيع خلايا شمسية من مواد مختلفة إلا أن أغلب هذه المواد نادرة الوجود بالطبيعة أولها خواص سامة ملوثة للبيئة أو معقدة التصنيع وباهظة التكاليف وبعضها لا يزال تحت الدراسة والبحث وعليه فقد تركز الاهتمام على تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية وذلك لتوفير عنصر السيليكون في الطبيعة علاوة على أن العلماء والباحثين تمكنوا من دراسة هذا العنصر دراسة مستفيضة وتعرفوا على خواصه المختلفة وملاءمته لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية المتبلرة ومتصدعة التبلر . 

1- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية المتبلرة : 
تصنع هذه الخلايا من السيليكون عبر إنماء قضبان من السيليكون أحادي أو عديد التبلر ثم يؤرب إلي رقائق و تعالج كيميائياً وفيزيائياً عبر مراحل مختلفة لتصل إلي خلايا شمسية . 
كفاءة هذه الخلايا عالية تتراوح بين 9 – 17 % والخلايا السيليكونية أحادية التبلر غالية الثمن حيث صعوبة التقنية واستهلاك الطاقة بينما الخلايا السيليكونية عديدة التبلر تعتبر أقل تكلفة من أحادية التبلر وأقل كفاءة أيضاً . 

2- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية الأمورفية ( متصدعة التبلر ) : 
مادة هذه الخلايا ذات شكل سيليكوني حيث التكوين البلوري متصدع لوجود عنصر الهيدروجين أو عناصر أخرى أدخلت قصداً لتكسبها خواص كهربية مميزة وخلايا السيليكون الأمورفي زهيدة التكلفة عن خلايا السيليكون البلوري حيث ترسب طبقة شريطية رقيقة باستعمال كميات صغيرة من المواد الخام المستخدمة في عمليات قليلة مقارنة بعمليات التصنيع البلوري . ويعتبر تصنيع خلايا السيليكون الامورفي أكثر تطويعاً وملاءمة للتصنيع المستمر ذاتي الآلية . 
تتراوح كفاءة خلايا هذه المادة ما بين 4 – 9 % بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الكبيرة وتزيد عن ذلك بقليل بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الصغيرة وإن كان يتأثر استقرارها بالإشعاع الشمسي . 

* تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية : 
تركز الاهتمام على إدخال الفولتضوئيات كمصدر للطاقة المتجددة في التطبيقات الأرضية بغية تطوير التقنية ووسائل الاستخدام في قطاع السكن والصحة والتعليم والصناعة والزراعة والنفط وغيرها في الاستخدامات الفولتضوئيات الجذابة اقتصادياً وفي المناطق المعزولة والنائية حيث تنقص تكلفة شبكات الكهرباء العامة وتساعد في الإنماء الاقتصادي والتطوير الاجتماعي المحلي . 
والمسطحات الفولتضوئية هي مصدر القدرة الكهربية لهذه التطبيقات ، حيث يتكون المسطح من عدة خلايا (متصلة معاً بصفائح سلكية معدنية ) مغطاة بملف من البلاستيك الحراري مثل أسيتات فينيل إيثيل أو غيره وآخر من التدلار لحمايتها من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ومغلقة بصفيحة زجاجية من الأمام وطبقة واقية تعمل كقاعدة إنشائية من الزجاج أو من الألياف الزجاجية أو الخزف الصيني عند الخلف مركب عليها صندوق وصلة كهربائية ومحاط بإطار معدني . 
وهذه المسطحات يعوّل عليها بتطرف كمصدر طاقة كهربائية لأن ليس لها أجزاء متحركة وذات عمر طويل يتراوح من 15 إلي 35 سنة و أمان للبيئة ، كما تضفي على المباني شكلاً معمارياً جميلاً . 

# ويمكن تصنيف وتحديد التطبيقات الأرضية وفق القدرة الكهربائية علي النحو التالي :- 

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة منخفضة : وتشمل الأجهزة والمنظومات التالية : 
- الحاسبات والألعاب الإلكترونية والساعات . 
- أجهزة الإذاعة المسموعة وشاحنات وسائط القدرة المنخفضة . 

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة : وتشمل المنظومات التالية : 
الإنارة – أجهزة الإذاعة المرئية – ثلاجات اللقاح والأمصال – إشارات المرور والإنذار – مراوح الأسقف ( التهوية ) – هواتف الطوارئ – شاحنات السياج الكهربي . 

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة وعالية : وتشمل المنظومات التالية 
ضخ المياه – محطات اتصالات الموجات السنتيمترية – محطات الأقمار الصنـــــاعية الأرضية – الوقاية المهبطية لحماية أنابيب النفط والغاز والمنشآت المعدنية من التآكل – تغذية شبكة الكهرباء العامة .


----------



## SAUD_00 (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك موضوع قيم وممتاز.


----------



## abu ahmad48 (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد العزيز احمد (16 أبريل 2009)

اخ بشير السلام عليكم
ممكن تفيدني اكثر اذاانا محتاج 230 الف كليو فلوت كم خلية شمسية احتاج اركب
تحياتي لك


----------



## علي تميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لك ياأخي / علي التميمي


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله ربنا خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## اوس علوان (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع والى مزيد من البحوث والدرسات لان هذه البحوث هي طاقة المستقبل ونحن في البلاد العربيه اكرمنا الله بهذه الطاقه المجانيه وهي بحاجه الى الاستفاده منها حتى لو كان البترول متوفر


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك الموضوع راقي 
ويستحق الوقوف عنده 
احسنت اخي الكريم
​


----------



## الساحر (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المغلومات


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## aqua9751 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المهم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك من جديد


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وننتضرالمزيد


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.......................


----------



## ar_kassar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو طلحة (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع المرتب المتميز


----------



## abodyy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد_النجار (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*اسعار الخلايا الشمسية*

السلام عليكم
شكراً اخي الكريم على الموضوع الشيق
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات او كتلوكات عن اسعار الخلايا الشمسية والطاقة المنتجة من كل لوح تزويدي بها ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mahmod m (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبد الرحمن عز (30 يناير 2010)

:78:معلومات رائعة , الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عدنان الزريقي (1 فبراير 2010)

احسنت اخي الكريم وجزاكم اللة خيراااا


----------



## shaban21000 (17 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحن الرحيم
جزا الله من قام بهذا البحث الطيب واعاننا الله تطيره واضافة ما يثرى بحوثنا وان كنت فكرت فى نقل هذا العمل نادى القرية لكن اريد معرفة اماكن بيع السيليكون حتى يمكننا بدئالمشروع فجزاكم الله كل خير ووسع الله افق النتدى


----------



## احمد منيا (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك الموضوع بجد شيق جدا وانا اعمل فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## bacory200 (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد بحث عن كيفية قياس كفاءة الخلية 
ضروري جدا


----------



## مهندس موهوب (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اتمنا من العالم العربي بصناعتها و الاستفاده منها


----------



## bacory200 (28 مايو 2011)

ارجو الرد على سوالي هذا كيف يتم قياس كفاءة الخلية


----------



## bacory200 (28 مايو 2011)

*ارجو الرد على سوالي هذا كيف يتم قياس كفاءة الخلية*


----------



## جميل النجمي (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وادمك الله


----------

